# Independent Domain Name Registration?



## lashaeworks4u (Aug 10, 2009)

I realize that almost all web hosting services offer domain name registration, but can an individual register a domain name without a middle man? If so, does anyone know where and how? I would greatly appreciate assistance in this matter. Thank you in advance!


----------



## thingamajig (Mar 5, 2005)

lashaeworks4u said:


> I realize that almost all web hosting services offer domain name registration, but can an individual register a domain name without a middle man? If so, does anyone know where and how? I would greatly appreciate assistance in this matter. Thank you in advance!


In order to be a registrar, you have to be accredited by ICANN. It's a lengthy process that caries a non-refundable $2,500 application fee. Here's a link to where you would begin the process http://www.icann.org/en/registrars/accreditation-process.htm.


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

Not sure what you mean by "middle man," but there is certainly no need to do domain name registration with your web hosting company. You can purchase a domain name from company A, do your DNS with company B, and host with company C.


----------

